# TOKYO AUTO SALON 2008 pics, guys post them here: own or from the web.



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I thought it would be great to do a thread with all nice pics we can find from the TAS 2008! 
Post your own pics or from the web, what ever nice and interesting you may have or find, post it here . . . like this it will be easy to search for TAS 2008 in the forum in the future and find everything regrouped here . . .
Here's 91gts4 great link: cheers mate
http://www.jdmfairladyz.com/gallery/carshows/TAS08.html
and a link to the thread about the R35GTRs at the TAS2008:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/89694-tokay-auto-salon-2008-a.html
and Shins girls thread:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/89711-2008-tokyo-auto-salon-girls-girls-girls.html

Here's my favorite so far::smokin:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

......or wait for your 'monster' issue of SKY LINES Magazine to come through the mail soon 

Mind you, I think everyone's seen all the decent shots now which kind of spoils it.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Ups sorry here, I thought more about non-GTR pics in first place, there are so many cars that have been out to the TAS . . . . for exemple what did Veilside show off? not seen any pics of them . . .


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

gtrlux said:


> for exemple what did Veilside show off? not seen any pics of them . . .


They wasnt there, or if they was, they was doing a shithot job of hiding.

The Garage Saurus Grey/Carbon R32GTR, Weld JZX100, and RE 20B Carbon RX7 was the best 3 cars for me.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

I got quite a few pics, but hosting them somewhere first takes so much time as they have to be done one by one.
IS F
IS F Racing Concept
Project Mu Aristo
Ducks Garden Soarer
Some S15s and Supras
Aston Martin
Toyota, Lexus GT cars
Tein Evo
Speed Racer 
Toyota F1 car
Custom Bling car shots
Top Secret V12 Supra
Brown RX7 from Kyoto
Tom's Yoko SC430
Pan Speed RX7
HKS BMW with windows in bonnet
& some unusual hall angles,
etc


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

Thrust. Photobucket now has a bulk loader. You can just select a directory.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

I've been using ImageShack recently...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Thrust said:


> I got quite a few pics, but hosting them somewhere first takes so much time as they have to be done one by one.
> IS F
> IS F Racing Concept
> Project Mu Aristo
> ...




Ducks Garden Soarer... winner of the best tuners name :clap:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Thrust said:


> I got quite a few pics, but hosting them somewhere first takes so much time as they have to be done one by one.
> IS F
> IS F Racing Concept
> Project Mu Aristo
> ...


LOL.....Piers I wish you'd of told me, I've been trying to source pics all week for the write up ! Never mind


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Ducks Garden Soarer... winner of the best tuners name :clap:


Ben, you takin the wii wii ???


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Erk, Giles, apologies must be in order? Where have you been advertising then? 

Don't worry though, they are not of high quality resolution.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Tokyo Auto Salon 2008 - a photoset on Flickr
638 pictures and i just clicked my mouse 3000times downloading 600 of them, a few beers and some snacks, but damn my finger is numb 
View them in slide show or you will suffer like me.
My non skyline favorite :


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Thrust said:


> I've been using ImageShack recently...


They too have a bulk loader, have a resizer and can automatically put on the tags so you can copy it with {img} {/img}, makes it very convenient. Let me know if you need help with it.


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

http://www.carview.co.jp/tas/2008/list.asp

Many Many all categorized. Dont forget the dunlop stand


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Ill have to have a good look at the pics. But that 350Z is stunning!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*A few off-cuts*

Just a bunch of odd representative shots for interest, maybe from a different angle. Russ has got everything, really! :chuckle:
From Kyoto:








Ducks Garden Grifone for Ben 








Self evident








Are these transparent spots common?








Any guesses








From the university students tuning corner








Space exploratory vehicle?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Blimey - that Soarer looks modern...


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

*DAY 3 TOKYO AUTO SALON.*









 I get to flick through the latest whilst we wait for Masaki, translator for the Auto Salon boys, to come pick us up and take us to Tokyo Auto Salon (TAS). 









To my surprise Masaki rocks up in a Honda Legend (the one with the tricky 4WD and massive brakes). I love it straight away. Super grunty, massive torque. 









We see many cops on the way to TAS. I missed a shot of the RX-8 one, they look so hot on the roads. 









Hot Soarer on the way to TAS, loved the stance and the sound. 









Army choppers in the sky. 









We finally get there and this is the first thing we see, a tiny little car, complete with roll cage too. 









Then the inevitable happened. I see my very first R35 GT-R. We're all new to it so we all just stare at it and watch it drive past, it's a woman driver and the car has a lot of presence. It's massive in comparison to the R33 in front of it, it's more Maserati like than other cars around it, more super car. 









Typical modified Merc in Japan, apparently they like to have them left hand drive as a status thing. 









Cube, I dunno, funky but a little too funky. 









The first Fit/**** we see, they're not very popular in Tokyo. Nice Work Meisters on it too, we even saw a coupe of guys walk around the entire carpark (read: massive) writing down everyones wheel and tyre sizes. 









In the queue, this Japanese baby girl was staring at Mark hardcore. Definitely the first ever white person she's seen lol. 









Thanks so much to the ASM boys Suga and I both got Press Passes. Only the press were allowed in from the morning until midday.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

*DAY 3 TOKYO AUTO SALON CONTINUED.*









Looking down into Hall 1 of 8 halls. It's already almost too much to handle. Where do we start? It's nuts. 









Camera is out, can't focus, just too many hot cars. 









Oh OK my 2nd R35. 


















And a 3rd, 4th 5th etc etc. 









Oh OK my 1st new EVO. 









Oh OK my 1st WRX. There were so many R35's, EVO's and WRX's I couldn't possibly snap them all. After a while they all looked the same to me so I went hunting for R32 GT-Rs instead


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

*DAY 3 TOKYO AUTO SALON CONTINUED.*









A real HKS Zero-R. Nice, they got rid of the custom flower wheels... not sure if I liked it, but it was cool to see it in any case. 









Yes HKS Group-A car. 









I studied it well. I love the ECU braket/holder. 









Perhaps the most debated and touched R32 at the event, was it really a CF roof and all CF panels? Nope, perhaps real CF layered on, but it was definitely on metal, kinda lame, sad... but hey...









It had 315 wide rubber on the rear. 









My fave R32 at TAS BBS stall, so nice, exactly what I wanted to do. So clean, so ready to rock. 









Engine bay. 









Nice Trust style rear pods which are shaped into a rear diffuser. Hmmm, might get that me thinks!!!


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

*DAY 3 TOKYO AUTO SALON CONTINUED.*









Well prepared D1 Evo. I saw it on the TV in the hotel room the night before watching D1. It's so cool to watch D1 on TV in Japan! It's a lot like our RPM shows where Keiichi hosts the show in a studio, sitting down, talking shit. 









Got Aero?









Got CF?









Had to take a pic of it. 









New Mugen Fit. I liked it. The new Fit is already out in Japan, the leather luxury interior in it is nice, not decided on the styling of the exterior though. It has LED lights in the side skirts (lol) and it's pretty big too. 









New Mugen S2K, no no no no no. Nice that it's subtly wider but that grill has to go. 









Team Kunimitsu S2K. Ugly ass kit works well in race trim. 









Fastest NA on Tsukuba had a lot of presence. 









S2K with Spoon kit. I like it how exposed the front wheel is. 









Type-R with very nice offset on the front.

The carpark was just as cool as inside.









It was cool to stare at these 2 for a whole to see the direct link in shape design of both cars, they are almost identical. 









OH HELLO! Famous R.S. AIZAWA NA in the carpark (gawk!!!).


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Good variety of pix, Justin... :thumbsup:

Having stared at the Z and the new GTR for so long, I am now struck conversely by how _different _they are. Ed and Chris were down this way on Friday and they felt that quite strongly.

You are tempting me to come back with some more return pix! :chuckle:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Hell yeah, cool pix!!

Nice to see something different then the new GTR, thanks for sharing and I bet you had a great time! :smokin:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice photos, thank you for sharing :thumbsup:

Thanks to this photo below though I now have proof at last !!!

I told you all the new R35 was a basta*d love child which contained the G35/BMW/AUDI/350Z cross :chuckle:


----------

